# Czech Gun Shop!



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Hey guys! So today we were walking around Prague and came across a small local gun shop. The place was awesome! It was very small but littered with rifles and pistols. There were many mosins, Mousers(rifle and pistol), CZ pistols and even a few MG42's. They had select fire scorpion pistols for $200 and some Tokeraves (spell?) for about $100. The place was crowded so I was not able to see all. I will have to try to make it back there later and see if I can get some pics. They had Glocks for around $800 and even spotted a PPSH w/ drum mag in the corner. The gun case was crowded so I was not able to see them all but they had many Glocks, Sig, and others. 1911 mags were around $40 and they had an eotech site for $600! Crazy. Ammo was cheap and they almost had as many blank rounds as live. I will have to give you a more detailed report later if I am able to stop in again.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl


----------

